# What is the best knitting machine to buy?



## akkath

I've seen some videos of people using knitting machines and am wondering, what is the best knitting machine to buy? Any recommendations, and why? 

Thank You!

Kathy


----------



## LUCYMARIE

I have a standard gauge Silver Reed (Knitmaster) SK280 and I love it. Its a punchcard machine and very easy to use. Because its the only knitting machine still made spares will be easy to get hold of. New ones of these are quite expensive but you can still get them on Ebay at a reasonable price. Ribbers are also available for these machines. I also have a Knitmaster Chunky Machine but without the punchcard but can do hand manipulation for patterning. A punchcard machine would be easier. This also has a ribber. I have never used a Brother machine but lots of people on this site "swear" by them and call them work horses. I'm sure you'll get lots of advise and links to check out a variety of machine. Take the plunge and buy a knitting machine, its a great hobby and the end results can be wonderful has you'll see from this website. Regards
Shirley


----------



## LUCYMARIE

I have a standard gauge Silver Reed (Knitmaster) SK280 and I love it. Its a punchcard machine and very easy to use. Because its the only knitting machine still made spares will be easy to get hold of. New ones of these are quite expensive but you can still get them on Ebay at a reasonable price. Ribbers are also available for these machines. I also have a Knitmaster Chunky Machine but without the punchcard but can do hand manipulation for patterning. A punchcard machine would be easier. This also has a ribber. I have never used a Brother machine but lots of people on this site "swear" by them and call them work horses. I'm sure you'll get lots of advise and links to check out a variety of machine. Take the plunge and buy a knitting machine, its a great hobby and the end results can be wonderful has you'll see from this website. Regards
Shirley


----------



## akkath

Thanks, so much, for the information, LUCYMARIE! I'll check them out!

Kathy


----------



## tinastreasures

Hi I have a silver reed lk-150. It is pretty easy to use and you can do all sorts of hand manipulation to make different kinds of stitches. I think this is a good one to start on for around $450. I would like to upgrade to a punchcard machine in the future...good luck and happy shopping!!!


----------



## Entity

One of the main reason many of us chose a Brother knitting machine over the others is because it's user friendly. It is easier to learn how to use it.

Below are some good websites with lots of useful information. They will help you to decide which knitting machine to use.
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/KnittingMachineInfo.php
http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html


----------



## KateWood

I have both brands; Brother aka/Knitking and Singer aka/Silver Reed-Studio-Knitmaster
I like them both. Both brands are easy to learn to use and can produce beautiful knit fabrics.


----------



## sherrywb

The ladies at my machine knitting club all have brothers but mine is a knitmaster 550 very old electric machine but am comming to love it so what can you say it's just what you prefer....


KateWood said:


> I have both brands; Brother aka/Knitking and Singer aka/Silver Reed-Studio-Knitmaster
> I like them both. Both brands are easy to learn to use and can produce beautiful knit fabrics.


 :lol:


----------



## delite163

akkath said:


> I've seen some videos of people using knitting machines and am wondering, what is the best knitting machine to buy? Any recommendations, and why?
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Kathy


I have a Singer SK840, still being made, a Corona CN9N Jumbo knitter, no longer being made, I used to have a Knitking AM3 all three are very easy to use. Well made and are workhorse machines that will do anything I want. User friendly is a very subjective term. The best suggestion I have, if someone is considering to purchase a used knitting machine without it's manual, is to find or purchase a manual. That really helps. So many purchase the used machine without the manual. The manual makes the learning curve so much easier. Then you have us on Knitting Paradise. I have had so much help right in this forum.


----------



## ladyleopard3

Hi,
I have both Brother and Silver-Reed KM's, but my favorite is the SK-860 Mid-gauge. It knits the yarns in the store--baby and sport-weight yarns.
If you do not want electronics, the LK-150 is also a lovely KM.
Patty S


----------



## Torticollus

I have a Brother k890 with an 850 ribber. I bought it back in 1984 and it works just as well now. I have had no repairs and it is a manual punchcard, which means I can still use it even if the power goes out. I like the idea of not having to be tied to electricity, so it can be used anywhere.


----------



## euvid

Actually there are other machines bieng made. China makes the lk150 which is sold as Silver Reed, Reynolds Brothers are having some models made and HKknits sellls a few models including the 260.
Look at these sites and you will get more info on different machines. Aboutknittingmachines.com Scanthecat.com and yarn-store.com It depends on what type of knitting you want to do and if you want electronic or punchcard.
In punchcards, the Singer/Studip /Silver reed 700 is a really good machine. In Brother anything over 881 any great and lots of videos on youtube using them which would be a great help to you in Alaska.
Going to electric the Brother 970 was their best, in the S/S/S/ the 580, 840, 860, 890 are really nice machines and have wheels on the carriage that help it move easily.
All of these can connect to your computer to download on of the programs out there. 
SO 1st decide what you like knitting, what kinds of yarns to use. Yu will find it is addictive and many of use have different machines for for the different things they do.
You can get new or used machines. The oldies are great machines as they were thn made in Japan, Sweden and France. Better than the ones being made in CHina.


LUCYMARIE said:


> I have a standard gauge Silver Reed (Knitmaster) SK280 and I love it. Its a punchcard machine and very easy to use. Because its the only knitting machine still made spares will be easy to get hold of. New ones of these are quite expensive but you can still get them on Ebay at a reasonable price. Ribbers are also available for these machines. I also have a Knitmaster Chunky Machine but without the punchcard but can do hand manipulation for patterning. A punchcard machine would be easier. This also has a ribber. I have never used a Brother machine but lots of people on this site "swear" by them and call them work horses. I'm sure you'll get lots of advise and links to check out a variety of machine. Take the plunge and buy a knitting machine, its a great hobby and the end results can be wonderful has you'll see from this website. Regards
> Shirley


----------



## randiejg

Knitting machines come in different gauges (space between needles and size of needle hooks), from fine knit-2.8mm (think lace weight yarn), to standard gauge-4.5mm, (think lightweight or fingering to baby weight yarns), to mid gauge-6.5 or 7mm (think baby weight to light worsted weights), to bulky-8mm and chunky-9 to 10mm (think worsted weight to chunky and novelty yarns).

You should think about what types of items you like to knit and the types of yarns you have to work with. Cone yarns, put up especially for use with industrial and home knitting machines, mostly need to be mail ordered. While you can get some reasonably prices yarns here, the shipping usually gets you. Check out ebay for some examples of this.

If you want to shop locally at places like Michael's, Joann's, Hobby Lobby, Walmart, etc., for common hand-knitting yarns, you should be looking at the mid-gauge machines or bulky and chunky machines. If you live in a climate where you can wear garments knit in worsted weight or above, you may get good use from the chunky and bulky machines, but if not, you may find you wouldn't use this machine much. If you want to use yarns from baby weight through light worsted weights, you'd probably be happiest with a mid-gauge.

If you just want to knit plain garments (no color patterning), any manual, punchcard, or electronic will work for you. If you want to knit small, repeat patterns, such as would be used for borders, yokes, etc., a punchcard machine would work nicely. If you want to do large patterns, or are adventurous and want to mix patterns, an electronic machine will knit large designs. You can also work large multi-colored designs using intarsia, with a special carriage on most machines, but it is more labor intensive as it is a manual process of selecting the needles for each color on each row, and laying the different colors of yarn over the selected needles.

Lots of infomation, I know, but you should think about what you'd like to make, the type of yarn you want to use, and then come back and ask for specific recommendations for the type of machine based on this. There are so many machines to choose from, and they can get very pricey!

Randie
San Jose, CA


----------



## hobbyknitter

Some will say get Brother, others will say to get Silver Reed but really what you need to figure out is what you want the machine to do for you and what yarn you want to use. The thinner yarn makes nice garments but only the fine and standard gauge machines will work that for you with not much problems. Some have a hard time in the beginning with the tiny stitches but that can be overcome in time. Then you have the Bulky and in the middle the mid-gauge machines that will do most the same as the standard but then some limits on those 2 gauge machines. 

Some have mechanical cards to do different designs where others have electronics. And those electronic parts are hard to come by if you need any of them and would probably be very expensive. One reason that Silver Reed now has an external part to do the designs, whether it is a computer or the Electronic Controller.

The plastic bed machines can make the same items that the metal bed machines can but one needs to do more hand work or manipulation of the stitches to get them to do what you want them to do. Now when one will say not to get a Bond machine, they never had one or if they did, they were part of the many that had problems getting it to work but you will find many that have no problems with the Bond machines. If you could get to a dealer, then have them show you what the machines they have will do and maybe then you can pick out what fancies you.


----------



## lovey

i do like my Bond altho I have not done much in a long time. not electric or electronic, but depends on how much you really want to do with it


----------



## edithcarolf

I have also been thinking about getting a better KM. I have a Bond. I want something that will do worsted weight, baby weight and sport weight. Is there an easy to learn machine that will do all three of them. I want something that I can easily do patterns on without all of the hand manipulating of the stitches. Thanks to everyone for all of your valuable information.


----------



## marthaleah

I guess you should first decide what you want to knit. I wish I had got an ultra fine machine (hardly hear of them) because I'm going through menopause and I'm hot all the time. If you are cold all the time the chunky (bulky) machines are good. Standard machines are in the middle. I have a toyota but they are not made any more so little to no spare parts. 

Another thing I always wanted was a sock machine. But anyway,you should also decide on what kind of features yo want. Do you knit color (fairisle or intarsia); do you want to do ribbing a lot? Maybe a full feature double bed machine? - do you do lace? - lace carriage. I think a pattern tracer is good whatever you do, unless you always knit exactly what th pattern manufacturers do. 

Good luck.


----------



## 30Knitter

I have 5 knitting machines. Most of them are Brother/KnitKing machines. 2 of them are portable machines - Studio MK70 which is mid-gauge, 18 stitch punch card, and Brother KX341 which is 4.5 (standard gauge) manual (no patterning) machine. It has a built in knit leader and can do intarsia knitting. The machine I use the most is a 24 stitch punch card machine with a KR 900 ribber. It is an 830/840 KnitKing. The reason I say it is an 830/840 is because when I originally bought it, the carriages were 830. I eventually bought an 840 knitting carriage and lace carriage. Depending on what type of lace knitting I want to do I can use either carriage. I also have a lot of other accessories that I bought over the years. I also have a KH 260 bulky, 9 mm gauge, 24 stitch punch card. I originally bought a KH 230 which is the manual version of the 260 with no punch card. When I got the 260, I gave the 230 to someone else. The reason I like my punch card machines is because I don't have to worry about electricity - if there are power outages. I can still keep on knitting. There aren't that many patterns that are over 24 stitches that I use. I also have a KnitKing 930 electronic machine which I am now playing with a little more, since I now have DAK 8. I can manipulate patterns a little easier. I also have a ribber for the 930, as of yet, I don't use it. Garter carriage does most of work or I put it on my punch card. I have extensions on the legs of the 830/840 and the 260, therefore I don't sit down at my machines. I stand - it's good exercise. Depending on what I want to do as to which machine I use. I have tried the Bond, but I guess because I had my other machines, it didn't work for me. If you are working with the Silver Reed 840/860/890 - they all use the same electronics, but there is a learning curve and they are more expensive than the other machines. Besides Brother machines are being made in China as well as Silver Reed. The only problem is the quality is not as good. Basic supplies are available, you just have to maintain your machine and it will last for many more years. I bought my first machine over 30 years ago. Over the years, some were given to me and others I bought myself.


----------



## edithcarolf

I was thinking that it would be best to buy a new machine, but it sounds like most of them are made of China and the quality is not good. Thank you ladies for all of your help.


----------



## randiejg

edithcarolf said:


> I was thinking that it would be best to buy a new machine, but it sounds like most of them are made of China and the quality is not good. Thank you ladies for all of your help.


This is only partially true. The Brother and Silver-Reed machines were designed and manufactured in Japan, and the Silver-Reed machines still are, for the most part. If some are now manufactured in China, they are still held to the high standards of Silver-Reed.

What you have to watch out for are the "clones" sold under names like Taitexma and Artisan. They have a spotty reputation. Some people get a good machine, others a lemon.

You might join the Facebook group "Knitting Machine Items for Sale." You could ask if there are any dealers in your area that have used machines for sale. Good dealers take trade ins, or used machines on consignment to sell, and usually thoroughly test the machines, clean them up, replace the sponge bar, and replace any missing item, such as manuals and tools. If you could find someone within a reasonable distance, you could go to see the machine and try it out before purchasing.

If not, you could try a reputable dealer, such as:

www.customknitsmfg.net

She is a reputable dealer who handles both used Brother and new and used Silver-Reed machines, and as mentioned above, makes sure everything is working and complete before shipping the machines out.


----------



## ladyleopard3

Hi,
Every while Linda Williams from Country Knitting of Maine has a KM for sale.

She always makes sure they are in pristine condition before selling them.

I have bought a lot of items from her.

Patty S


----------



## edithcarolf

randiejg said:


> edithcarolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it would be best to buy a new machine, but it sounds like most of them are made of China and the quality is not good. Thank you ladies for all of your help.
> 
> 
> 
> This is only partially true. The Brother and Silver-Reed machines were designed and manufactured in Japan, and the Silver-Reed machines still are, for the most part. If some are now manufactured in China, they are still held to the high standards of Silver-Reed.
> 
> What you have to watch out for are the "clones" sold under names like Taitexma and Artisan. They have a spotty reputation. Some people get a good machine, others a lemon.
> 
> You might join the Facebook group "Knitting Machine Items for Sale." You could ask if there are any dealers in your area that have used machines for sale. Good dealers take trade ins, or used machines on consignment to sell, and usually thoroughly test the machines, clean them up, replace the sponge bar, and replace any missing item, such as manuals and tools. If you could find someone within a reasonable distance, you could go to see the machine and try it out before purchasing.
> 
> If not, you could try a reputable dealer, such as:
> 
> www.customknitsmfg.net
> 
> She is a reputable dealer who handles both used Brother and new and used Silver-Reed machines, and as mentioned above, makes sure everything is working and complete before shipping the machines out.
Click to expand...

Thank you so very much for all of this information. It's very helpful. I would feel so much better working with a reputable dealer.


----------



## edithcarolf

ladyleopard3 said:


> Hi,
> Every while Linda Williams from Country Knitting of Maine has a KM for sale.
> 
> She always makes sure they are in pristine condition before selling them.
> 
> I have bought a lot of items from her.
> 
> Patty S


Patty, that you for the information. I'll see if I can find her web site.


----------



## randiejg

ladyleopard3 said:


> Hi,
> Every while Linda Williams from Country Knitting of Maine has a KM for sale.
> 
> She always makes sure they are in pristine condition before selling them.
> 
> I have bought a lot of items from her.
> 
> Patty S


Yes, I've purchased from Linda as well. She also publishes the Knitting Machine News and Views, which has lots of patterns for Machine Knitting in each issue. This is the only publication still being done in the U.S.


----------



## breugger49

My name is Kathy and oddly I want to know the answer to the same question. When you talk to the people who sell them of course they are selling the best machines out there but that is not the answer I need. I want one that isn't going to keep breaking down and frustrate me. I don't want to have to pay for parts and repairs that add up to more than the cost of the machine. Could some one help please?


----------



## JaniceK

Randie gave excellent advice. Like computers, you need to first decide WHAT you want to do, then limit your KM choices to which models will do what you want to do and which yarns you want to do it with.

My first KM was a brand new Artisan 70D+ mid-gauge 7.0 mm & ribber, because I wanted to knit hand-knitting yarns like Red Heart, Lion Brand, etc so readily available at local retail stores. The original plan was to make sweatet backs & sleeves on the KM and HK the fronts. Then I fell into the infamous rabbit hole....


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

breugger49 said:


> My name is Kathy and oddly I want to know the answer to the same question. When you talk to the people who sell them of course they are selling the best machines out there but that is not the answer I need. I want one that isn't going to keep breaking down and frustrate me. I don't want to have to pay for parts and repairs that add up to more than the cost of the machine. Could some one help please?


The following is a site with a couple of articles about the various machines in the marketplace and the kinds of yarns that the use.

There is no perfect machine. Do consider the yarns that are readily available to your location.

Http://www.yarn-store.com

There many other good sites with reliable info.


----------



## WaffleStitch

I prefer a bulky machine as a beginner. I was about to rip out my hair on my first standard machine. Scrapped so many projects. The bulky machine was a breath of fresh air. The stitches are easier to see. Picking up dropped stitches isn't as maddening. For small practice projects I could get a variety of yarn at the local craft store. I happily whipped out 8 different finished items before trying the standard machine again. I have mostly Brother machines BTW.


----------



## breugger49

Good information. Thanks so much for your time and I will be saving your info.


----------



## breugger49

Thanks so much for your time and your reply. I will check it out.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler

Where is you location? It is blank on your profile.
Knowing your where abouts will encourage more relevant answers.


----------



## MKDesigner

Torticollus said:


> I have a Brother k890 with an 850 ribber. I bought it back in 1984 and it works just as well now. I have had no repairs and it is a manual punchcard, which means I can still use it even if the power goes out. I like the idea of not having to be tied to electricity, so it can be used anywhere.


Me too, Torticollus, I've taken my Bro890, my Singer HK100 and even my Brother 390 on road trips or to workshops etc., thankful I didn't need electricity. Although I do love my Knitking Electronic.
Marge


----------

